# Xbox 360 controller plugged into pc, wont install properly..Need working driver



## Optional (May 3, 2006)

Hey guys,

Some games support the 360 controller in the PC, and well I plugged it in. XP said it found new hardware, a controller. It prompted me for a CD.. since the system didnt come with one (That I can find), i said no. Then it said it wont install properly.. is there anything I Can download to get it installed properly?


I found Xinput Driver for Microsoft Common Controller, from microsoft, thats suppose to make it work. But it always says setup error, installation did not finish....

I tried 32 bit and 64 bit, neither of them work. Is there some other way?


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

hi try this page here


----------

